# So annoyed with blown in cellulose



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

I had my done professionally (the only thing in my house done professionally). To buy the insulation and rent the blower was about the same price as the pros charged. The guy who did it was from a local lumber yard.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Was the air mixture the same throughout the entire job? 

There was a few settings on the machines that I ran in the 70s, to change the mixture from walls to attics, to floor. 

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Back when I was in business I had the insulation installed in a lot of the houses, most of the cellulose insulation that I ever saw had a watery glue added to dampen it so it would stay in place, especially the walls, maybe the bales you had were dried out or the machine didn't add the moisture/glue.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have no idea about settings, I wasn't running the blower; I was in the attic the whole time. If I'm remembering correctly I stopped working and said "did you change something? The last bag was really dusty." And he said that he was just opening them and dumping them in. 

No, there was nothing added to the insulation, just blown in gray stuff. 

Price wise, there was a HUGE difference between us doing the work and paying someone. Our materials just for the insulating were around $1,500. The lowest quote we got was in the $4,000 range.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Blower settings and mix rates can do this as well as a bad blower.

Sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

It's not the end of the world, just another expense that I didn't want and something I just don't want to deal with. After the roof is done (we're having someone else do that) We'll get another 15 bags and put down another layer. Just what I want to do at 7 months pregnant....


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Stop by a temp service, and get a young clean cut kid to do this for you, Yes it will cost more, but worth it If you think of the consequences that D I Y can have on your unborn.

ED


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

See if the roofer will do it. Most roofing companies are not proficient when it comes to air sealing and the finer points of this stuff, but a "blow and go" application of insulation is not out of the ordinary.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

HomeSealed said:


> See if the roofer will do it. Most roofing companies are not proficient when it comes to air sealing and the finer points of this stuff, but a "blow and go" application of insulation is not out of the ordinary.


That's not a bad idea, since they'll be up there cleaning up anyway! It's already completely air sealed, I did that myself.


----------

